# shreaded fins.



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

*basically i have kept bettas before, and decided to buy one the other day since i have not had one in around two years. he went into my community tank on the thursday, & everything seemed fine. i then stayed away for the night on saturday (and left mother in charge to feed the fish) and when i had came back his lovely blue extremely long fins had been shreaded! he looked like a female! i had an idea it maybe the kribs but i'm not sure... if anything i thought he was going to pick at the guppies i have. i had since popped him into a smaller tank with a lil treatment for fin rot to stop any infection or incase it is this.. but all my other fish seem fine.. any ideas?*


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well bettas sometimes fight with gouramis( same family)
guppies can be quite snippy with long tails. Some fish find the tail attractive and think it is food. The fish in general may think he is a stranger and are telling him that is their tank and not his.
Try putting him in a flaoting breeding tank for a few days so that the other fish get used to him being in their tank!
I just introduced a female betta from one tank to the other. The 2 female bettas that were already in the tank beat her up so the 'new' betta got a day in the breeder tank. The original 2 bettas checked her out constantly.
next day I put her back into the tank and the one female attacked so the aggressive betta got 2 days in the breeder. When I let her out they all decided they were ok together.
In my 20 gallon I have to add fish slowly in the same way or my angel gets in a nasty mood. he needs time to accept newcomers to "his" tank.


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

at first i thought, maybe its finrot and quaruntined him straight away but he is completely fine in hisself and it seems nothing like fin rot, his fins are not gettin worse and no other fish are showing signs.. so hopefully it was just a disagreement. i will deffo try him in a trap when i decide to introduce him back in.. and if he ends up in another pickle i will take him out and give him his own little tank lol. i love these fish, i went to a store by me and one betta had a floating lily pad in small box tank and he sat on it for ages and then dipped back into the water. they are fantastic fish!


----------



## Bigoleoscar (Sep 16, 2009)

Try swapping out or just rearranging the current decorations. This will change their perceived territory and force them to reestablish new boundaries.


----------



## mesovortex (Oct 4, 2009)

Most likely is the kribs. Sparkling gourami in my experience no where as aggressive as kribs, especially during breeding time. My kribensis tried to pick a fight with a geophagus that is more than 2 times larger than him.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

it could have been the guppies since i had a bad experience with them when i bought 3 male guppies and 2 female bettas and put them in the same tank. i found one guppy dead the next morning and one of the bettas a little nipped. the next morning i found another guppy dead and the next day, both of my female bettas were dead. it was pretty sad


----------



## t-vizz the 2nd (Nov 11, 2009)

Yea guppies and betas do not work well together, I think it has something to do with the fins and the Bettas thinking it is another Betta.


----------

